# wraps (foodstuff)



## ladymarione

qu´est-ce qu´un wrap en français? c´est quelque chose qui se mange...

contexte:
Smoothies, salads, and wraps from the organic spa cuisine menu are served on the spa terrace
 
merci


----------



## melu85

des genres de fajitas


----------



## floise

Des *sandwichs roulés*

floise


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Wrap = a sandwich made with one piece of very thin bread which is folded around a filling
Fajita, taco, probably inspired from mexican specialties
No equivalent in French


----------



## Teafrog

They are… whatever you call these in French.


----------



## mariebruxelles

Teafrog said:


> They are… whatever you call these in French.


They're called wraps (often pronounced "vraps" ).


----------



## Maped40

I go along with Floise's suggestion:
http://cuisinedevalerie.blogspot.com/2006/12/sandwich-roul-au-saumon-fum-et-aux.html

As far as "vraps" are concerned, it seems to me that "v" for "w" is Belgian, isn't it?


----------



## mariebruxelles

Maped40 said:


> As far as "vraps" are concerned, it seems to me that "v" for "w" is Belgian, isn't it?


On the contrary. Where French people say "vagon", "VC", "BMV", etc., we (i.e. Belgians) say "wagon", "WC" (pronounced wécé), BMW (pronounced bé-em-wé).


----------



## Maped40

Oh yes you're right, sorry, my mistake. I knew about bé-em-wé, I forgot. (Strangely enough in France we say VC but bé-em-double V)


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Teafrog said:


> They are… whatever you call these in French.


 
None of these are french. The only thing you can get closest to is "crèpes roulées" (in Britanny) made out of plain flour or buckwheat (with some kind of filling inside). There is no equivalent in French for "fajitas", "tacos", etc. The French simply use the mexican words.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

mariebruxelles said:


> They're called wraps (often pronounced "vraps" ).


 
I don't kown how things are in Belgium now (it's been a long time since the last time I was there, unfortunately). The French don't even use "Vrap". You cannot find these "rolled sandwiches" anywhere. Instead, they make a standard sandwich, then heat it up, and sell it to you like that, as a snack. They call it "panini(s)". 95% of them taste absolutely awful !


----------



## bh7

In Canada, we know both the Mexican and the Turkish [dürüm döner] varieties of these rolled sandwiches.  The names "sandwich roulé" or "sandwich doner" are widely used in the francophone regions.


----------



## dewsy

Shang Qin Li said:


> You cannot find these "rolled sandwiches" anywhere.




Beg to differ - I've seen them in our local Monop**x, but, for the life of me, I can't remember what they're called . I'll check next time I'm there.


----------



## Topsie

The tex-mex variety are just called "tortillas"!


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Dear all
Not easy to reconcile everyone's viewpoints, considering that each country has a different terminilogy
A "tortilla", in Spain, is a thick, medium-sized omelet usually containing onions and/or potatoes
In Mexico a "tortilla" is a sort of soft plain pancake made out of corn flour
"Tacos" are smaller than "tortillas"; they are not soft, and they are meant to be filled with the stuffing of your choice (usually, chicken + veges + sauce)
"Fajitas" are based on the same principle, except that they are "soft"
Apart from the spanish tortillas that you can now buy in France, you also find "pitas" (a greek name for a piece of "special" round bread stuffed with meat)
You also find "Donner Kebabs" which are the equivalent -more or less- of pitas
Pitas and Kebabs are sold as snacks .But as the foreigners who sell them don't give a damn about hygiene, so these should be avoided altogether.
In Monops, you get "paninis". I haven't yet seen a "rolled sandwich" or anything else of the sort in any of them. Perhaps in Paris ?


----------



## Topsie

Shang Qin Li said:


> ...In Mexico a "tortilla" is a sort of soft plain pancake made out of corn flour....


These can be found in French supermarkets either on their own or as part of a "dinner kit" with a packet of spices an cooking sauce!


----------



## phynaert

mariebruxelles said:


> They're called _wraps _(often pronounced "vraps" ).



Je suis d'accord. *Sandwich roulé* est une traduction intéressante (quoiqu'un peu lourde -- 4 syllabes), mais je ne l'ai pas encore vue autour de moi. Je suppose que *wrap* est préféré non seulement pour sa concision mais aussi parce que cela souligne le caractère exotique, moderne et importé du produit.

Exemple similaire : _Baladeur_ / _Walkman_. (là, c'est _iPod_ qui a mis tout le monde d'accord ! )


----------



## Tresley

I remembered seeing this thread the other day and, as luck would have it, we bought some chappatis at the supermarket today to have with our curry at tea time.

On the packaging it says '6 chappati wraps'

There are descriptions in 5 other languages and the French says '6 galettes de chappati'.

Does 'galette' work as a translation for the actual 'wrap' that is used to make 'wrap style' sandwiches?


----------



## Maped40

Galette can be used for any kind of flat bread or pastry.


----------



## alicea

Le texte sur lequel travaille Ladymarione donne une indication sur la nature de la nourriture proposée dans ce centre,   bio, peut être même vegan, on pourrait soit laisser le terme tel quel en anglais, qui s'il n'est pas encore connu va "percer" dans les années à venir.... Soit inventer un terme comme " sandwitches vététaliens "


----------



## alicea

oups  végétaliens ou végétariens.... sorry


----------



## Teafrog

alicea said:


> […] " *sandwitches vététaliens* "


I've never come across these strange-sounding French sandwiches before; is that the usual spelling?


----------



## ladymarione

alors je crois que je vais me décider pour *wraps (sandwichs végétaliens)* pour la première fois, et pui ensuite _*wraps*_ tout seul

merci à tous


----------



## Shang Qin Li

"végétaliens" ? Never heard of or seen any of those


----------



## alicea

végétaliens : vegans

Pour teafrog : vététaliens était une faute de frappe bien sûr


----------



## phynaert

ladymarione said:


> alors je crois que je vais me décider pour *wraps (sandwichs végétaliens)* pour la première fois, et puis ensuite _*wraps*_ tout seul



Attention : _végétaliens_ ne s'applique me semble-t-il qu'aux sandwiches qui ne contiennent que des produits végétaux. Or, j'ai déjà rencontré (et dégusté) des wraps contenant du poulet, de l'omelette et d'autres ingrédients qui n'entrent pas dans cette catégorie.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

phynaert said:


> Attention : _végétaliens_ ne s'applique me semble-t-il qu'aux sandwiches qui ne contiennent que des produits végétaux. Or, j'ai déjà rencontré (et dégusté) des wraps contenant du poulet, de l'omelette et d'autres ingrédients qui n'entrent pas dans cette catégorie.


 
Ce seraient des produits "végéta*ri*ens" alors ???
Il me semble que les "végéta*l*iens" acceptent les oeufs.
Dans tous les cas, je n'a jamais vu de sandwiches ni roulés, ni végéta...quelque chose.
Il y a quelques restaurants végétariens, ça oui.


----------



## phynaert

Shang Qin Li said:


> Ce seraient des produits "végéta*ri*ens" alors ???



A ma connaissance (très réduite en ce domaine), les végétaliens excluent tout ce qui a une origine animale (y compris les oeufs), tandis que les végétariens permettent les oeufs, le lait, etc.

Quoiqu'il en soit, le poulet étant exclu, le wrap que j'avais mangé n'était ni l'un ni l'autre.


----------



## alicea

phynaert said:


> A ma connaissance (très réduite en ce domaine), les végétaliens excluent tout ce qui a une origine animale (y compris les oeufs), tandis que les végétariens permettent les oeufs, le lait, etc.
> 
> C'est exact . Cela complique bien les choses pour traduire ce wrap...
> Je crois qu'on est repartis à la case départ...
> 
> Comment dire en un ou deux mots, sandwiche roulé contenant des produits végétaux de qualité, probablement bios, et végétariens ou carnés selon votre choix. J'avoue que je donne ma langue au chat, enfin façon de parler.


----------



## alicea

ladymarione said:


> qu´est-ce qu´un wrap en français? c´est quelque chose qui se mange...
> 
> contexte:
> Smoothies, salads, and wraps from the organic spa cuisine menu are served on the spa terrace
> 
> merci



Quand même.....  Smoothies salads and wraps from the organic spa ....
cela fait penser au végétalisme  : les smoothies sont des jus d'herbe, et ce sont les végétaliens qui ont introduit cette tendance. Les wraps font certainement partie du même courant. Donc pas de viande dans
ce genre de chose roulée, whatever you call it!


----------



## floise

alicea said:


> phynaert said:
> 
> 
> 
> A ma connaissance (très réduite en ce domaine), les végétaliens excluent tout ce qui a une origine animale (y compris les oeufs), tandis que les végétariens permettent les oeufs, le lait, etc.
> 
> C'est exact . Cela complique bien les choses pour traduire ce wrap...
> Je crois qu'on est repartis à la case départ...
> 
> Comment dire en un ou deux mots, sandwiche roulé contenant des produits végétaux de qualité, probablement bios, et végétariens ou carnés selon votre choix. J'avoue que je donne ma langue au chat, enfin façon de parler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un sandwich roulé santé*
Click to expand...


----------



## alicea

sandwich roulé santé...   

sympa, innovant et créneau porteur.....


----------



## Teafrog

D’après toutes vos explications, un wrap ce dit en Français et définit le type d'emballage qui se mange, et non pas ce qu’il y a de fourré.
Donc 'logique oblige'  : un wrap qui se trouve sur un menu végétalien, végétarien ou… carnivore doit forcément se rapporter au style d’établissement dont il est issu.
Pour en revenir à nos moutons (végétariens ) :  "… et des wraps de la cuisine spa organique…" ou bien  "…sandwich roulé santé venant de..."


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Teafrog said:


> D’après toutes vos explications, un wrap ce dit en Français et définit le type d'emballage qui se mange, et non pas ce qu’il y a de fourré.
> Donc 'logique oblige'  : un wrap qui se trouve sur un menu végétalien, végétarien ou… carnivore doit forcément se rapporter au style d’établissement dont il est issu.
> Pour en revenir à nos moutons (végétariens ) : "… et des wraps de la cuisine spa organique…" ou bien "…sandwich roulé santé venant de..."


 
Le *PROBLEME*, c'est que "wraps", "sandwiches roulés" "sandwiches roulés santé"   (végétariens ou autres) *N'EXISTENT PAS EN FRANCE* ! Quant au type d'emaballage, c'est du vulgaire papier (lequel papier est souvent plus commestible que ce qu'il entoure....)


----------



## Gallou

Sans vouloir envenimer la situation, _wraps_ existe en France, j'en mange, à peu de choses près, une fois par semaine à Paris et il n'y a pas de traduction pour le moment, car c'est assez récent (enfin, récent, ça doit faire un an qu'on en trouve dans les ventes à emporter et 6 mois dans ma cafétéria). Encore un anglicisme.


----------



## mariebruxelles

Shang Qin Li said:


> Le *PROBLEME*, c'est que "wraps", "sandwiches roulés" "sandwiches roulés santé"   (végétariens ou autres) *N'EXISTENT PAS EN FRANCE* ! Quant au type d'emaballage, c'est du vulgaire papier (lequel papier est souvent plus commestible que ce qu'il entoure....)


Désolée, mais ils existent bel et bien en France (et même en Belgique !).  Un petit tour sur "marmiton", les blogs culinaires ou, tout simplement, la toile (ici par exemple), vous le confirmeront.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Gallou said:


> Sans vouloir envenimer la situation, _wraps_ existe en France, j'en mange, à peu de choses près, une fois par semaine à Paris et il n'y a pas de traduction pour le moment, car c'est assez récent (enfin, récent, ça doit faire un an qu'on en trouve dans les ventes à emporter et 6 mois dans ma cafétéria). Encore un anglicisme.


 
A Paris, cela ne m'étonne pas. Je me demande pourtant où vous avez pu trouver ça; dans quel quartier de Paris ?
Toutefois, ce n'est pas encore arrivé en province.
Question de temps...


----------



## Shang Qin Li

mariebruxelles said:


> Désolée, mais ils existent bel et bien en France (et même en Belgique !). Un petit tour sur "marmiton", les blogs culinaires ou, tout simplement, la toile (ici par exemple), vous le confirmeront.


 
C'est spécifique à Paris (ou dans d'autres capitales). Mais, pour l'instant, ce n'est pas venu dans les provinces (cf: mon autre post)


----------



## phynaert

mariebruxelles said:


> Désolée, mais ils existent bel et bien en France (et même en Belgique !).  Un petit tour sur "marmiton", les blogs culinaires ou, tout simplement, la toile (ici par exemple), vous le confirmeront.



Je confirme également.

Si j'ai bonne mémoire, Quick avait tenté d'en commercialiser il y a quelques mois (voire années), mais cela n'avait pas pris.

Des sandwicheries comme les Pains à la Ligne en vendent (il faudrait que je regarde comment ils appellent ça).


----------



## dewsy

Ce weekend, je les ai vu chez Monop et Ikea et une sandwicherie dans un centre commercial. Tous les trois les apellent "wraps".


----------



## alicea

Eh bien voilà, le nouveau panini est lancé. Dans un an le monde entier  aura mangé des wraps et nos posts feront figure de dinosaures


----------



## Pticham

Shang Qin Li said:


> A Paris, cela ne m'étonne pas. Je me demande pourtant où vous avez pu trouver ça; dans quel quartier de Paris ?
> Toutefois, ce n'est pas encore arrivé en province.
> Question de temps...


 
On trouve des "wraps" dans les Monop de Paris, qq soit le quartier. Cela ne devrait pas tarder à arriver en Province du coup! 

En tous les cas, j'aime bcp la suggestion d'alicea "sandwich roulé santé". Après, la connotation "santé" dépend des ingrédients ajoutés dans le wrap bien sûr...


----------



## alicea

floise said:


> alicea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Un sandwich roulé santé*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci pour le compliment, mais rendons à César ce qui est à César.
> 
> La nouvelle expression est lancée par Floise!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shang Qin Li

dewsy said:


> Ce weekend, je les ai vu chez Monop et Ikea et une sandwicherie dans un centre commercial. Tous les trois les apellent "wraps".


 
C'est donc bien à Paris qu'on les trouve. Puisqu'ils appellent cela des "wraps", je suggère de conserver ce mot.


----------

